# Wah recommendations



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

In the market for a wah. Any recommendations out there? Would like it to be true bypass. Happy New Year!evilGuitar:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Teese wah. They have em at songbird in Toronto. True bypass, very high quality. About 225 can.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Modified crybaby, they sound great with a little tweaking and you can pick up used ones pretty reasonable.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

there is a big wah thread in this section...check it out


----------



## James Leone (Jan 1, 2007)

You can't beat a good vox.

Budda makes a nice one as well.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Wah From Hell... wether you like Dime or not this is one of the best Wahs going... very flexable c/w boost excellent construction and killer tones all around... the price is right too!

Khing


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

I've own a couple of crybaby's and voxes. My most recent is a vox v847 that I bought and sent to solid gold (solidgoldfx.com) in montreal. Greg done a superb job on the wah... it now has a red fasel, fulltone pot, upgraded caps, neutrik jacks, an external q pot, a nice white led, a tone switch on the outside to give a warmer or more trebley wah sound, a dc input, a bypassable output buffer with adjustable gain, internal trim pots to adjust wah volume, mid and bass, and a true bypass switch. The thing sounds great! My wah searching is definetly over.


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

I heartily recommend the Silvermachine wah - killer esp. for high gain! :rockon2:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

fuel37 said:


> I've own a couple of crybaby's and voxes. My most recent is a vox v847 that I bought and sent to solid gold (solidgoldfx.com) in montreal. Greg done a superb job on the wah... it now has a red fasel, fulltone pot, upgraded caps, neutrik jacks, an external q pot, a nice white led, a tone switch on the outside to give a warmer or more trebley wah sound, a dc input, a bypassable output buffer with adjustable gain, internal trim pots to adjust wah volume, mid and bass, and a true bypass switch. The thing sounds great! My wah searching is definetly over.


Good info. I've been thinking about sending mine to Greg too.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Good info. I've been thinking about sending mine to Greg too.


Actually, I seem to be leaning in that direction. Thank's for all the responses guys.


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well... In my opinion, you can't go wrong. He's great, works with you through the whole process so you get exactly what you want!. And what could make you happier than exactly what you want


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

Fulltone Clyde is a fantastic sounding wah.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

fuel37 said:


> I've own a couple of crybaby's and voxes. My most recent is a vox v847 that I bought and sent to solid gold (solidgoldfx.com) in montreal. Greg done a superb job on the wah... it now has a red fasel, fulltone pot, upgraded caps, neutrik jacks, an external q pot, a nice white led, a tone switch on the outside to give a warmer or more trebley wah sound, a dc input, a bypassable output buffer with adjustable gain, internal trim pots to adjust wah volume, mid and bass, and a true bypass switch. The thing sounds great! My wah searching is definetly over.


 Hey Fuel37, I took your advice and bought a CryBaby really cheap and sent it to solidgoldfx.com I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## PEImatrix (Jan 27, 2007)

fuel37 said:


> I've own a couple of crybaby's and voxes. My most recent is a vox v847 that I bought and sent to solid gold (solidgoldfx.com) in montreal. Greg done a superb job on the wah... it now has a red fasel, fulltone pot, upgraded caps, neutrik jacks, an external q pot, a nice white led, a tone switch on the outside to give a warmer or more trebley wah sound, a dc input, a bypassable output buffer with adjustable gain, internal trim pots to adjust wah volume, mid and bass, and a true bypass switch. The thing sounds great! My wah searching is definetly over.


Greg does do really good work IMO!


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

mario said:


> Hey Fuel37, I took your advice and bought a CryBaby really cheap and sent it to solidgoldfx.com I'll let you all know how it turns out.


How did this turn out? rockin i bet


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

fuel37 said:


> How did this turn out? rockin i bet


 Amazing! I had Greg do the works. Very full and articulate. The best wah I have ever played. A keeper!


----------

